# Sticky  Resource Directory



## FaeryBee

*
Resource Directory
17 August 2016

If you have a resource link you would like added to this page,
or if you happen to find one of the links on this page is no longer working, 
please send the pertinent information to me in a Private Message​
Budgerigar Societies

American Budgerigar Society

Budgerigar Association of America

Australian Budgerigar Society

Budgerigar Society of NSW - AU

Budgerigar Society of South Australia 

New Zealand Budgerigar Society

The Budgerigar Society - UK

London and Southern Counties Budgerigar Society - UK

Midland Budgerigar Society - UK

Northern Budgerigar Society - UK

Yorkshire Budgerigar Society - UK

https://Welsh Budgerigar Society - UK

Avian Vets

Why Your Bird Needs An Avian Veterinarian, And How To Tell If You Have A Good One

Why Are Avian Vets So Expensive?

Locate an Avian Vet

International Vets Register

Bird Vets Near You

Australia

Find an Avian Vet in Australia

BSSA Avian Vets

Melbourne Bird Vet

United Kingdom

Find an Avian Vet

Find an Avian Vet near you

The Parrot Society - Avian Vets

The Bird Care Company - Avian Vets

RCVS - Find a Vet

Canada

List of Avian Vets in Canada

Health Articles

Safe Woods for Budgies

Avian Medicine

Avian Biotech 


Exotic Pet Vet

The Parrot Pages - Avian Disease Articles

Natural Health Care

United Parrot Breeders - Holistic

Breeding

General Rearing and Breeding Problems

Natural Lice and Mite Prevention using Herbs in the Nest Box

UK L&SCBS Breeders Directory

General Care and Information

Safety

The Top 10 Bird Killers

General Bird Safety

Budgie Nutrition

United Parrot Breeders - Diet

Four Food Groups

Food for Thought - What's NOT In My Birds Food

The Importance Of Avian Nutrition

Multipurpose

Basic Bird Care - Avian Health Tips

Hot Spots for Birds - Avian Mall and Resource Center

Canadian Animal Transportation Service

Worldwide Animal Travel

Online Stores

Medication and Health Supplies

All Bird Products

Lady Gouldian Finch

Windy City Parrot

1-800-petmeds.com

Toys, Cages and Accessories

Parrot Rescue Centre - AU

Pet Shop Direct - AU

My Parrot Shop - AU

Pablos Bird Toys - AU

World for Pets - AU

Pine4Parrots - UK

 The Natural Bird Company - UK

Scarletts Parrot Essentials - UK

Northern Parrots - UK

Cages World - UK/

zooplus - UK

Pets At Home - UK

Garden Feathers - UK

Pet Supermarket - UK

Parrot Essentials - UK

The Parrot Shop - CA

Little Blue Bird Toys - CA

A Bird Toy

Birds Comfort

My Safe Bird Store

The BirdSafe Store

Foster and Smith

Petco

Pet Solutions

Pet Supplies Plus

The Bird Farm

Golden Cockatoo

Parrots.com

The Cage Warehouse

Pet Blvd

For Your Bird

Birdy Boredom Busters

Stainless Steel Mesh for Aviaries

TWP Inc. Stainless Steel Mesh
(Look at 2" x 1/2" Stainless Steel Mesh)

Seed, Pellet, and Food Suppliers

Haiths Seed Supply - UK

The Bird Shed - UK

Night Owl Aviary

Bulk Bird Food

Colonels Bird Food

Garden Feathers - UK

Breeding and Hand Feeding Supplies

JJ's Pet Supplies - AU

Supapets - UK

Foys Pigeon Supplies

L & M Leg Bands

Red Bird Products

Bird Mite Treatment Strategies for the Home

Bird Mite Treatment for the Home

*


----------

